# Show us a picture of you at your absolute best!  Would you go back?



## Gaer (Oct 13, 2022)

Let's see a picture of you in your prime!  How old were you?
This picture is you at your finest.

Now, If you could go back and live your same life from the second
that picture was taken, UNDER THE SAME CIRCUMSTANCES,
would you do it?


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 13, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Let's see a picture of you in your prime!  How old were you?
> This picture is you at your finest.
> 
> Now, If you could go back and live your same life from the second
> ...


great topic Gaer  Now I just have to locate a pic of me in my prime, in a box somewhere,
bit eventually I will find something to post


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Oct 13, 2022)

I recall a pic where I was in a wedding a few years ago. I don’t like to brag but…..


----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 13, 2022)

I would change many many decisions and lead a powerful path of positive changes. I was so naive.


----------



## Bella (Oct 13, 2022)

Gaer said:


> *Let's see a picture of you in your prime!  How old were you?*
> This picture is you at your finest.


No, to posting a picture that someone could recognize on a public forum.  That picture would be when I was 22. 


Gaer said:


> Now,* If you could go back and live your same life from the second
> that picture was taken, UNDER THE SAME CIRCUMSTANCES,
> would you do it?*


Yes, I would.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 13, 2022)

Bella said:


> No, to posting a picture that someone could recognize on a public forum.  That picture would be when I was 22.
> 
> Yes, I would.


Yes,   age 22!


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 13, 2022)

good reminder Bella ...


My pics though would have been ages 28, 38, 48 and 58. 

Same circumstances of the pics, I would all except for the prime pic at *48.*


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 13, 2022)

This was the year that I felt my best (healthiest).



2004


----------



## Gaer (Oct 13, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I want to say that this was the year that I felt my best (healthiest).
> 
> View attachment 244518


Oh!  You both are so cute together!


----------



## IKE (Oct 13, 2022)

Not sure what age range is considered "in your prime" is but here's me at 17 1/2 in the Army and I felt like I could whup a grizzly bear with a rolled up newspaper.....yes I'd go back and do it all again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 13, 2022)

IKE said:


> Not sure at what age 'in your prime' is but here's me at 17 1/2 in the Army and I felt like I could whup a grizzly bear with a rolled up newspaper.....yes I'd go back and do it all again in a heartbeat.
> 
> View attachment 244519


So handsome and "tough looking"!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 13, 2022)

"At the office" .. new city, new job, new workmates - 20 yrs. old, and the world was my oyster.



circa 1967 (I'm 2nd from left).


----------



## mrstime (Oct 13, 2022)

I was at my best at about 40 years old. I'd go back in a heartbeat, and I would quit smoking right then!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 13, 2022)

Pinky said:


> "At the office" .. new city, new job, new workmates - 20 yrs. old, and the world was my oyster.
> 
> View attachment 244523
> 
> circa 1967 (I'm 2nd from left).


You look the same!  So pretty!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 13, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Let's see a picture of you in your prime! How old were you?
> This picture is you at your finest.
> 
> Now, If you could go back and live your same life from the second
> ...


Guess it was in my prime
Don't know what 'my finest' would be
late 20s

Go back?

So wish I could
I would've said and done so much more
So very much more
It was before his schizophrenia, and untimely death


----------



## Gaer (Oct 13, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Guess it was in my prime
> Don't know what 'my finest' would be
> late 20s
> 
> ...


Oh!
I'm sure a flood of memories came back when you looked at this picture.


----------



## kburra (Oct 13, 2022)

About 1970!


----------



## wcwbf (Oct 13, 2022)

kburra said:


> About 1970!
> View attachment 244525


nice legs!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 13, 2022)

wcwbf said:


> nice legs!


Yep!


----------



## Nathan (Oct 13, 2022)

I'm thinking late '80s, I'd be in my late 30s.  
 Left: my adopted daughter.  
Right: my daughter that passed earlier this year.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 13, 2022)

Here's me at age 33.  But, I was going through a hard, abusive marriage at the time.
No, I wouldn't go back through that for anything!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 13, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I'm thinking late '80s, I'd be in my late 30s.
> Left: my adopted daughter.
> Right: my daughter that passed earlier this year.
> 
> View attachment 244526


Well, You were and still are incredibly handsome.   You and Gary O must have deep feelings when you look at these pictures.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 13, 2022)

Aunt Mavis said:


> I recall a pic where I was in a wedding a few years ago. I don’t like to brag but…..


go ahead and brag


----------



## kburra (Oct 13, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I'm thinking late '80s, I'd be in my late 30s.
> Left: my adopted daughter.
> Right: my daughter that passed earlier this year.
> 
> View attachment 244526


So sorry for your Loss Nathan, love her beautiful smile.


----------



## kburra (Oct 13, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Here's me at age 33.  But, I was going through a hard, abusive marriage at the time.
> No, I wouldn't go back through that for anything!View attachment 244527


You are still just as beautiful.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 13, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Well, You were and still are incredibly handsome.   You and Gary O must have *deep feelings when you look at these pictures*.


...very much so.



> Would you go back?


I generally reject nostalgia / worship of the "good old days", but if I were offered a one-way ticket back to the late '80s I'd jump on it in a heartbeat.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 13, 2022)

IKE said:


> Not sure what age range is considered "in your prime" is but here's me at 17 1/2 in the Army and I felt like I could whup a grizzly bear with a rolled up newspaper.....yes I'd go back and do it all again in a heartbeat.
> 
> View attachment 244519


IKE a very nice pic ...


Nathan said:


> I'm thinking late '80s, I'd be in my late 30s.
> Left: my adopted daughter.
> Right: my daughter that passed earlier this year.
> 
> View attachment 244526


this pic is great!


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 13, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Here's me at age 33.  But, I was going through a hard, abusive marriage at the time.
> No, I wouldn't go back through that for anything!View attachment 244527


beautiful!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I'm thinking late '80s, I'd be in my late 30s.
> Left: my adopted daughter.
> Right: my daughter that passed earlier this year.
> 
> View attachment 244526


Great photo.....my condolences.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 13, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I'm thinking late '80s, I'd be in my late 30s.
> Left: my adopted daughter.
> Right: my daughter that passed earlier this year.
> 
> View attachment 244526


Nathan, sorry for your loss ~


----------



## Jamala (Oct 14, 2022)

Risky business putting one’s image on the internet. Once your picture is on the internet, you have effectively lost control of it and a lot of damage can be done. So you’ll just have to take my word that I am as cute as a butterfly on a mulberry leaf


----------



## katlupe (Oct 14, 2022)

1975, I think. So I must have been 23, I worked as a bartender. And yes, I would go back IF I could change some of the bad choices I made in my life.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 14, 2022)

I've posted this before, but it's the clearest one I have of when I was 20.  Yes, I'd go back, probably make a few different choices, but essentially the same.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 14, 2022)

I think when I was a teenager and started becoming independent. Had a nice car, lots of friends and working part time in a grocery store.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I've posted this before, but it's the clearest one I have of when I was 20.  Yes, I'd go back, probably make a few different choices, but essentially the same.
> View attachment 244580


you look like a Hollywood actress posing in character on the front of a Magazine..stunning!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2022)

Pappy said:


> I think when I was a teenager and started becoming independent. Had a nice car, lots of friends and working part time in a grocery store.
> 
> View attachment 244582


such a good looker.... seen many of your photos as a young 'un... super handsome... In fact I think we're very lucky to have such a bunch of beautiful people on this forum..


----------



## jet (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## jet (Oct 14, 2022)

18,,yes i would go back lol


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I'm thinking late '80s, I'd be in my late 30s.
> Left: my adopted daughter.
> Right: my daughter that passed earlier this year.
> 
> View attachment 244526


Movie Star looks...  you still have...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2022)

katlupe said:


> 1975, I think. So I must have been 23, I worked as a bartender. And yes, I would go back IF I could change some of the bad choices I made in my life.
> 
> View attachment 244577


Beautiful.


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 14, 2022)

Me ( very happy) visiting my cousin in Kensington, London many years ago... I could relive that week again


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Me ( very happy) visiting my cousin in Kensington, London many years ago... I could relive that week again
> 
> View attachment 244593


wow...you look like Marilyn Monroe 's sister


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Oct 14, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> go ahead and brag


You’re not supposed to brag, it’s a sin.


----------



## charry (Oct 14, 2022)

Me aged 33 on my honeymoon to my 2nd husband


----------



## Pappy (Oct 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> such a good looker.... seen many of your photos as a young 'un... super handsome... In fact I think we're very lucky to have such a bunch of beautiful people on this forum..


Oh Holly, you make me blush. If only I hadn’t been so shy in high school. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 14, 2022)

I think most of us look our best on our wedding day! I was 17,he was 19.

Would I go back? In a heartbeat. It`s gone way too fast....


----------



## Gaer (Oct 14, 2022)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I think most of us look our best on our wedding day! I was 17,he was 19.
> 
> Would I go back? In a heartbeat. It`s gone way too fast....View attachment 244597


Oh!  So beautiful!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 14, 2022)

katlupe said:


> 1975, I think. So I must have been 23, I worked as a bartender. And yes, I would go back IF I could change some of the bad choices I made in my life.
> 
> View attachment 244577


Wow!  You're really beautiful!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 14, 2022)

charry said:


> Me aged 33 on my honeymoon to my 2nd husband
> 
> 
> View attachment 244595View attachment 244596


Lovely, Charry!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 14, 2022)

jet said:


> View attachment 244590


Jet, You look like a movie star!


----------



## Pecos (Oct 14, 2022)

This photo was taken in Hawaii in 1983 when I was 41. At this point, I had almost 24 years in the Navy and was having a good time. While I could have retired. I chose to stay in for another 7 years, which proved to be a good decision.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 14, 2022)

WOW


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 14, 2022)

Very beautiful man. I love the intense brooding vibe also.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 14, 2022)

*Is it me, or is there a distinct resemblance to Jimmy Stewart?*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2022)

Pecos said:


> This photo was taken in Hawaii in 1983 when I was 41. At this point, I had almost 24 years in the Navy and was having a good time. While I could have retired. I chose to stay in for another 7 years, which proved to be a good decision.
> 
> View attachment 244608View attachment 244608


Oh My... yet another Movie star.. where did you leave the Love Boat Docked ?


----------



## charry (Oct 14, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I'm thinking late '80s, I'd be in my late 30s.
> Left: my adopted daughter.
> Right: my daughter that passed earlier this year.
> 
> View attachment 244526




not bad ……..not bad at all Nathan ……


----------



## Gaer (Oct 14, 2022)

Pecos said:


> This photo was taken in Hawaii in 1983 when I was 41. At this point, I had almost 24 years in the Navy and was having a good time. While I could have retired. I chose to stay in for another 7 years, which proved to be a good decision.
> 
> View attachment 244608View attachment 244608


WOW Pecos!  
Talk about HANDSOME!!!!


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 14, 2022)

I was around 39 here.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 14, 2022)

Everyone is so handsome or beautiful here! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 14, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


> I would change many many decisions and lead a powerful path of positive changes. I was so naive.


That's a great comment, Lawrence.


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 14, 2022)

My prime time was in my 30s, I was finally well employed without money stress, and I'd emotionally matured enough that work and personal relationships were happy.  Undecided about going back, if I could take my retirement fund with me I would go back for sure, but otherwise to suddenly find myself with another 30 years of work ahead of me, oh dear!


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 14, 2022)

No movie star by a long shot,      but,1972, When the best thing in my life happened.


----------



## Della (Oct 14, 2022)

For a second there, I thought Pecos was goofing on us and put up a picture of Kevin Costner.
Then there's Palides looking like a beautiful19 at 39.  
Now here's a gorgeous picture of Honey Nut popped up and a handsome and romantic picture of Squatting Dog.

I can't keep up!

Wouldn't it be wonderful if we could all get together at a party, dressed in our 70's clothes and looking our best?


----------



## Gaer (Oct 14, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> View attachment 244614 I was around 39 here.


Wow!  You are so beautiful!


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 14, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Wow!  You are so beautiful!


Thank you, @Gaer! That is very kind of you, but I think everyone looked beautiful, including you!


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 14, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Let's see a picture of you in your prime!  How old were you?
> This picture is you at your finest.



The ravages of time. That's me 50 years apart. The photo on the left was rejected by the passport office when I applied for my passport. Reason being, I wasn't looking directly into the camera lens. 


Gaer said:


> Now, If you could go back and live your same life from the second
> that picture was taken, UNDER THE SAME CIRCUMSTANCES,
> would you do it?


As long as I were to meet the same lady and she said yes to marriage.

Some can do this fifty year age gap much better than others.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 14, 2022)

I'm surprised!  Seems about everyone would "go back" to their same circumstances and take on their life again from there.
I find this SO interesting!
And Boy!  Do we have some good lookin people on this forum!


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 14, 2022)

I have very few old photos. I've had phases when I threw out all photos that didn't have the kids in them, so there's only ones I gave to my siblings or my mom, and ones they took themselves, mostly taken at the height of my stupidity, not my prime.

Here's me and 2 of my brothers and some cousins. Pretty sure I was 27, recently divorced, had a great job and a nice place. I'm back row center in my V-neck sweater.



And the honeymoon with Michelle last year was a really good time. I was doing great, feeling optimistic, wise, and, pain and sudden weight-loss aside, reasonably prime-ish.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 14, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I have very few old photos. I've had phases when I threw out all photos that didn't have the kids in them, so there's only ones I gave to my siblings or my mom, and ones they took themselves, mostly taken at the height of my stupidity, not my prime.
> 
> Here's me and 2 of my brothers and some cousins. Pretty sure I was 27, recently divorced, had a great job and a nice place. I'm back row center in my V-neck sweater.
> 
> ...


I recognized you immediately!  But in the second picture it looks like you haven't aged at all!
Wow!  You are handsome!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 14, 2022)

This was 4 years ago in Seattle (my first travel nursing assignment )  

frankly I would like to have my 25 yr old body but know what I know now


----------



## Gaer (Oct 14, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> This was 4 years ago in Seattle (my first travel nursing assignment )
> 
> frankly I would like to have my 25 yr old body but know what I know now
> 
> View attachment 244641


Lovely!


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> wow...you look like Marilyn Monroe 's sister



I didn't know she had a sister...I will have to do a net search for a look.....


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> I didn't know she had a sister...I will have to do a net search for a look.....


LOL.. neither do I... but if she had a sister she would look just like you...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 14, 2022)

This first one is when I was about 32.
 This one is about 40  I am happy at 70 now.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 14, 2022)

Pecos said:


> This photo was taken in Hawaii in 1983 when I was 41. At this point, I had almost 24 years in the Navy and was having a good time. While I could have retired. I chose to stay in for another 7 years, which proved to be a good decision.
> 
> View attachment 244608View attachment 244608


Thank you for your service sir.


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Oct 14, 2022)

Very handsome group, Aunt Mavis has those fantastic genes as well.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Oct 14, 2022)

This is me at 20. Them was rough times.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_e2DH78YnW..._2___14_01___Rat_Fink_by_TwistedMethodDan.jpg


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> LOL.. neither do I... but if she had a sister she would look just like you...


Hahaha...I misunderstood and am very flattered.
  I did a search and she does have a half sister who apparently wrote a book about her.


----------



## chic (Oct 14, 2022)

Me at fifteen. Would I go back. You bet. I felt great every single day!


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 14, 2022)

chic said:


> Me at fifteen. Would I go back. You bet. I felt great every single day!
> View attachment 244674


You were gorgeous, @chic!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 14, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> You were gorgeous, @chic!


She probably still is!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 14, 2022)

Pepper said:


> WOW


Ladies, ladies, ladies

How soon you forget

Pecos has been *THEE* lady's man, stud here for over two years

From another thread back then;

Got the Richard Gere thing goin'



I even did a little thing on him


----------



## katlupe (Oct 14, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Wow!  You're really beautiful!


Thank you!!


----------



## Jamala (Oct 14, 2022)

You all look beautiful, so I am sending hugs and lots of 
Palides2021...love your blue dress


----------



## David777 (Oct 14, 2022)

Absolute best?  Oddly as a photographer, I didn't take many close-up photos of myself before age 40.  

February 2017 at age 69 after a fine day of skiing beside my Forester.  My avatar is just a couple years old. No facial hair the last few years gives me a younger look.







This is David at age 20 in 1970. 






This is David looking still young at age 49 59 in 2007 the way a photographer is supposed to take a good portrait. Before someone's wedding?


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 14, 2022)

@David777  49 in 2007?


----------



## Raddragn (Oct 14, 2022)

This is the youngest I have Would definitely want a redo. Made some really self destructive decisions in my youth


----------



## David777 (Oct 14, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> @David777  49 in 2007?


Oops...Thanks.  Math mistake sb 59.
2022-2007=15
74-15=59
2022-74=1948
My next birthday is just before Halloween.


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Oct 15, 2022)

I’m at my best currently. (My avatar)  If it sounds arrogant it’s not meant to be, just how I feel overall. Lots of good news in my life after a rough August and September. Much of it in my book that’s rounding out nicely in my opinion.


----------



## oldpop (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2022)

chic said:


> Me at fifteen. Would I go back. You bet. I felt great every single day!
> View attachment 244674


Chic you've got no skirt on... at FIFTEEN ?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2022)

Raddragn said:


> This is the youngest I have Would definitely want a redo. Made some really self destructive decisions in my youth


how old were you there...?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies
> 
> How soon you forget
> 
> ...


Can't argue with that... but tbf to the others, there's a lot of Good lookin' guys here ...


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Can't argue with that... but tbf to the others, there's a lot of Good lookin' guys here ...


I s'pose
I don't really look much at guys

But Pecos is somewhere beyond 'good lookin'
That, I picked up on


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> I s'pose
> I don't really look much at guys
> 
> But Pecos is somewhere beyond 'good lookin'
> I picked up on that


well yes, he's very good lookin'...( sorry speakin' about you like you're not here Pecos )... but there's a few equals, not gonna pick anyone out..but yep they're all up there ..


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Chic you've got no skirt on... at FIFTEEN ?


The pic looks like she's wearing short-shorts (known in some areas back then as hot-pants).


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> there's a few equals, not gonna pick anyone out..but yep they're all up there ..


I'll take yer word for it


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 15, 2022)

David777 said:


> Absolute best?  Oddly as a photographer, I didn't take many close-up photos of myself before age 40.
> 
> February 2017 at age 69 after a fine day of skiing beside my Forester.  My avatar is just a couple years old. No facial hair the last few years gives me a younger look.
> 
> ...


The bottom pic looks exactly like some famous actor..  but, as I don't pay much attention to celebrities, I'm not sure who the person is.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> The bottom pic looks exactly like some famous actor..  but, as I don't pay much attention to celebrities, I'm not sure who the person is.


I was thinking exactly the same with the last picture.. but beggared if I can think who it is..


----------



## timoc (Oct 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Can't argue with that... but tbf to the others, _*there's a lot of Good lookin' guys here ...*_


Well I'm definitely not one of them, but I'm content with my ugly mug.


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 15, 2022)

timoc said:


> Well I'm definitely not one of them, but I'm content with my ugly mug.


You're a very handsome fellow @timoc


----------



## Pinky (Oct 15, 2022)

timoc said:


> Well I'm definitely not one of them, but I'm content with my ugly mug.


@timoc 
With that charming smile, you are adorable


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> The pic looks like she's wearing short-shorts (known in some areas back then as hot-pants).


did you think I came in with the Dinosaurs..LOL>.. I wore hot pants in the 70's myself...


----------



## jet (Oct 15, 2022)

prove it lol


----------



## Been There (Oct 15, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies
> 
> How soon you forget
> 
> ...


Looking at your epaulettes, I think you were a Lt. Cmdr. Correct? Not too good with Navy ranks, but being a Marine and onboard ships, I have been around most ranks.


----------



## Raddragn (Oct 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> how old were you there...?


29 - had a 7 year old, 5 year old twins and a three year old. LOL Kept me fairly busy.


----------



## chic (Oct 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Chic you've got no skirt on... at FIFTEEN ?


They were culottes. They were shorts with a skirt panel in front.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 15, 2022)

I already posted the *only* old photos I have. Late 40s; I looked pretty good then. 

I've thought a lot about this topic. I wouldn't go back to any time. I've had plenty of interesting or beautiful moments. But mostly my life was pretty messed up and/or unhappy.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2022)

jet said:


> prove it lol


well I would but no-one took pictures of me back then.... well not in Hot pants anyway...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2022)

This is one of the very few pictures I have when I was young.. and it's poor quality as well.. sorry...

Me at 19...


----------



## Pecos (Oct 15, 2022)

Been There said:


> Looking at your epaulettes, I think you were a Lt. Cmdr. Correct? Not too good with Navy ranks, but being a Marine and onboard ships, I have been around most ranks.


I would have been a Lt Commander in that photo. Later I got promoted to full Commander.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 15, 2022)

*Just viewed this entire thread, such a good-looking bunch, so nice to see all
the comparison pics from long ago to present, wow *


----------



## DebraMae (Oct 15, 2022)

In the late 90's I think.  Not a great picture but I was always taking them rather than posing for them.


----------



## Bretrick (Oct 15, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> The bottom pic looks exactly like some famous actor..  but, as I don't pay much attention to celebrities, I'm not sure who the person is.


My first reaction when I saw this photo was Rene Auberjonois.
Starred in Benson, as Clayton, Chief of Staff - Star trek Deep Space Nine, as Odo, Chief of security and many, many other films and tv shows.


----------



## charry (Oct 15, 2022)

jet said:


> prove it lol


Behave jet !!,


----------



## charry (Oct 15, 2022)

Aged 2


----------



## Maywalk (Oct 15, 2022)

My wedding day in 1949 ........73 years ago. I would not have wanted my life in any other way with one exception and that was when my hubby started with Dementia and did not know me for the last 18 months of his life.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2022)

charry said:


> Behave jet !!,


it's OK..Jet is my friend for many years .. I know his sense of humour well


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 15, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> The bottom pic looks exactly like some famous actor..  but, as I don't pay much attention to celebrities, I'm not sure who the person is.





hollydolly said:


> I was thinking exactly the same with the last picture.. but beggared if I can think who it is..


Christian Bale?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Christian Bale?


OMG...so it IS... a Doppelgänger


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 15, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Christian Bale?


I think Bretrick came up with the actor I was thinking of.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 15, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I already posted the *only* old photos I have. Late 40s; I looked pretty good then.
> 
> I've thought a lot about this topic. I wouldn't go back to any time. I've had plenty of interesting or beautiful moments. But mostly my life was pretty messed up and/or unhappy.


So was mine. That is why I would go back knowing what I know now. So no time machine for me!


----------



## David777 (Oct 15, 2022)

Ahh yes our deep set eyes.  Here's another shot of this smaller guy version from the 2007 set that I think was a day when I was dressed up going to a wedding.:


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## charry (Oct 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> it's OK..Jet is my friend for many years .. I know his sense of humour well




same here holly 
a few years ive known  M...........he was my saviour when my hubby first got ill.......


----------



## charry (Oct 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> did you think I came in with the Dinosaurs..LOL>.. I wore hot pants in the 70's myself...


i loved the hot pants era 
i had a black leather pair made and a suede pair made .....topped with the knee length boots i thought i was the queen bee LOL


----------



## David777 (Oct 16, 2022)

Thank's @Murrmurr, as someone not much of a film world or celebrity aware person, I wouldn't have ever made that head facial partial resemblance connection on my own.  Funny how some things we might understand about ourselves depends on others.


----------



## charry (Oct 16, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I have very few old photos. I've had phases when I threw out all photos that didn't have the kids in them, so there's only ones I gave to my siblings or my mom, and ones they took themselves, mostly taken at the height of my stupidity, not my prime.
> 
> Here's me and 2 of my brothers and some cousins. Pretty sure I was 27, recently divorced, had a great job and a nice place. I'm back row center in my V-neck sweater.
> 
> ...


great pictures x


----------



## charry (Oct 16, 2022)

First holiday with hubby


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2022)

charry said:


> i loved the hot pants era
> i had a black leather pair made and a suede pair made .....topped with the knee length boots i thought i was the queen bee LOL


yes we all had that same outfit in the early 70's.....in fact I worked at Chelsea girl at 16, and the hot pants, knee high platform dusky pink suede boots.. was our  Summer Uniform.. we wore White silk blouses.. and Orange hot pants..

My own hot-pants were brown satin... and also Navy  blue corduroy...


----------



## jet (Oct 16, 2022)

nearest i came to wearing hot pants,was when standing to near a hot fire lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,come on then ladies,pics of you in hotpants


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 16, 2022)

charry said:


> great pictures x


Kinda blows my mind how dark my beard was.


----------



## charry (Oct 16, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Kinda blows my mind how dark my beard was.


You still have the cheeky smile tho…


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 16, 2022)

David777 said:


> Thank's @Murrmurr, as someone not much of a film world or celebrity aware person, I wouldn't have ever made that head facial partial resemblance connection on my own.  Funny how some things we might understand about ourselves depends on others.


It's not just deep-set eyes, too. You guys have a similar facial bone structure and the same mouth shape. Bale's face is longer, so he's got more jaw and forehead than you, and I'm certain he uses at least 5 different face creams and whatnot to keep himself pretty.


----------



## charry (Oct 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes we all had that same outfit in the early 70's.....in fact I worked at Chelsea girl at 16, and the hot pants, knee high platform dusky pink suede boots.. was our  Summer Uniform.. we wore White silk blouses.. and Orange hot pants..
> 
> My own hot-pants were brown satin... and also Navy  blue corduroy...


I loved Chelsea girl and Etam ….
I worked in a small boutique called Grannys Attic aged 14, 
Saturday job and some full days ….great clothes


----------



## Right Now (Oct 17, 2022)

Okay, here I am at age 16, then 54 at ( *my best*-daughter's wedding in Hard Rock Cafe with my bodyguard son), and at 60 with NY  State Police boss at HQ

That about does it! Would I go back?  In a heartbeat!


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 6, 2022)

*What an enjoyable thread to view again just now~*


----------



## win231 (Nov 6, 2022)

jet said:


> View attachment 244590


A 35-year-old Clint Eastwood?


----------

